# blue eyed kit



## yannimom (Mar 7, 2011)

In a recent litter of 4 kits, one is a chocolate with 2 blue eyes.  The kits are 3 and a half weeks old.  They are mixes of some sort.  Could this blue eye thing give me a clue as to what breed may be in the mix?  The mother is broken black and about 6 lbs.  The father is a chocolate and about 6 lbs.


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 7, 2011)

Blue eyes - bright, sky blue, (*not* blue-grey) - are caused by the Vienna gene. Usually, you get at least some white in the coat as well, typically in markings that look rather like a Dutch rabbit. Unfortunately, there are quite a number of breeds that can come in Blue-Eyed White, so it really doesn't help much in narrowing down this bunny's ancestry. Sorry!


----------



## yannimom (Mar 18, 2011)

Blue-eyed chocolate kit at 4 weeks old with littermates


----------



## cattlecait (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think his eye is blue as in Vienna-carrier blue. It looks more blue-gray than that to me with a ruby cast that comes in chocolates and lilacs. I'm including a photo that came up on Google for "blue eyed white rabbit". This is a Vienna Marked Holland Lop.

Oh, and I think your bunnies are Havanas. Just my two cents.


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 18, 2011)

Your bun's eyes look blue-gray to me, too. The chinchilla gene can cause gray eyes, though it doesn't always do so. I have had chocolate magpie Harlequins with very light eyes. I currently have a black Jersey Wooly doe with gray eyes; she's a self-patterned chin. 

Self-patterned chins are usually just a teensy bit lighter in color than their full-colored counterparts. Your chocolate kit appears to be slightly darker on the muzzle and ears than it is on the body. 4 weeks is a little young for the junior coat coming in, the suggestion of Siamese Sable-type shading could be the result of a chin gene.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Mar 18, 2011)

i agree w/ the above posts and i think they r blue-gray also so not the vienna gene blue eyed. either come in several breeds that is true so doesn't really help narrow it down. can u post pics of the parents?


----------

